# Scored



## sawbrk1 (Oct 28, 2011)

Just picked up a 2 yr. old set of Drywall Master tools for 1000.00, off Craigslist.
The guy was a GC that was trying to do his own taping. The handles still have the bar code stickers on them.
Of course I had to WD 40 all the rubbers and wheels, and the tube and pump are soaking inside and out right now, until I can get to them.
I really haven't tape with tools for about 15 years, as I have been an estimator and Supt for the company I worked for, until he decided to hang it up at the end of Nov.
I've started my own company, and figure if I'm out there working, I can make it.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

:thumbsup: Always nice to get a "deal". Drywall Master has a good name and their boxes are great. What all tools came in your package for $1000? :thumbsup:


----------



## sawbrk1 (Oct 28, 2011)

I got the tube, 1 pump with gooseneck. a 10 and a 12 inch box. Of course a roller and a 3 inch angle head, a 7 inch angle box, and a 2 inch nail spotter.
Now if I can only remember how to use them.


----------

